# So als Anfänger?



## quantoxx1040 (31. Januar 2009)

Jo hi liebe Community,

Ich werde nun im Juni09 17 Jahre alt & wollt einfach mal fragen ob es sich lohnt noch anzufangen. Interessieren tuh ich mich schon seid Jahren rund ums Bike. Im moment begeistert mich vorallem Downhill & Trial, da mein Bruder mal 6 Jahre Trial gefahren ist.

Nun die Frage: Im Sommer ein Trialbike zulegen oder doch lieber weiter auf DH sparen, da es für Trial zu spät ist?

Freu mich über viele Antworten

MfG


----------



## siede. (31. Januar 2009)

gibt leute (auch hier im Forum) die schon 40 sind und trial fahren^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (31. Januar 2009)

hey das ist doch ein geiles alter!
ich habe mir erst mit 24 ein trialbike leisten können.
ich bin jetzt zwei jahre dabei und habe die entschiedung kein einziges mal bereuht.
ich frage mich wieso du noch bis zum sommer warten willst?
kauf dir jetzt ein trialbike!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (31. Januar 2009)

ich hab auch mit 17 angefangen. im ersten jahr lernst du am meissten...


----------



## jan_hl (31. Januar 2009)

Das sollte deine Frage beantworten:
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40004&highlight=wonna


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Januar 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Das sollte deine Frage beantworten:
> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40004&highlight=wonna



musst dir ja nicht zwingend den part 8 anschauen... so fängt nicht jeder an!


----------



## curry4king (31. Januar 2009)

hab auch so in dem alter angefangen und ich denke das haben die meisten hier...


----------



## tha_joe (31. Januar 2009)

Sorry dass ich das so sagen muss, aber selten dämliche Frage! Fang an Alter, du wirst später eh irgendwann anfangen, und dann ärgerst du dich über jede verlorene Woche. Schau dich im Gebrauchtmarkt um, hol dir ein Bike und lass krachen! Gruß Joe


----------



## Trialstriker (31. Januar 2009)

das alter is doch wunderbar zum anfangen 
angefangen habe ich auch mit 16 1/2 jahren
und ein paar meiner kumpels die jetzt anfagen, bei denen 
ist auch von 18 bis 20 jahren alles dabei


----------



## quantoxx1040 (31. Januar 2009)

Waah ;D Hätte nicht gedacht, dass hier so viele mit dem Alter anfangen. Hab momentan um die 400 Euro.. werd wohl noch bisschen was drauflegen müssen & dann hol ich mir später wenn ich ausgelernt habe ein DH dazu


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Januar 2009)

mach mal erst trial. das kostet schon ein wenig.

außerdem wirst du bestimmt merken, dass dich der sport so packt, dass du vllt für dh gar keine zeit hast.

außerdem wird dh bestimmt auch sehr teuer, da die jungs viel mehr protektoren brauchen. bei uns reichen helm und schienbeinschoner (optional)

pack mal auf die 400 noch nen 100er drauf und besorg dir im verkaufe-fred ein radl. das wird dann schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (31. Januar 2009)

quantoxx1040 schrieb:


> Hab momentan um die 400 Euro..



ich glaub nur 'n 100er drauflegen wird da nicht reichen... fÃ¼r etwas, was man auch richtig drannehmen kann, musst du knapp das doppelte parat haben... ich mit meinem "low budget" - Projekt (wenn man das so nennen kann) liege jetzt bei knapp 750â¬ ... kommt noch ein bischen was drauf und hoffe das pendelt sich bei ca 900â¬ ein. (edit) 70/30 % Neu und Gebrauchtteile. 

Aktuellen Stand kannst du in meinem Album sehen...


... wenn ich mir das mal so durch den Kopf gehen lasse, denke ich: was hab ich mir eigentlich dabei gedacht?!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (31. Januar 2009)

Anfangen und allen Zeigen was geht!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Januar 2009)

Der Hammer, wie kann es mit 17 Jahren eigentlich schon zu spÃ¤t fÃ¼r irgendetwas sein? Das sind ja schon fast depressive Gedanken..


----------



## Georg G. (31. Januar 2009)

schau doch mal auf ebay, da hab ich gestern gute bikes für wenig geld gesehen... haben so ca 100 Pfund gekostet...

Gruß
Georg


----------



## quantoxx1040 (31. Januar 2009)

Ja ich schau mich mal um.. Helm hab ich ja sogar schon 

Kumpel hat noch ein x-lite zuhaus.. aber er mags ned hergeben


----------



## tha_joe (1. Februar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> schienbeinschoner (optional)



Schieneinschoner würde ich am Anfang eher sagen obligatorisch. Später kannste die weglassen, vielleicht, wobei ich auch schon Leute mit 8 Jahren Trialerfahrung mit heftig blutendem Schienbein heimgehen sehen hab!^^ Tu dir den Gefallen, sind 29 Euro, ich bin jetzt schon 4mal so heftig abgerutscht, dass das schwere Cordura aufgerissen ist, ich möchte nicht wissen, wie sich das ohne Schoner angefühlt hätte... Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansi1303 (1. Februar 2009)

ich bin auch zuerst ohne schienbeinschoner gefahren....dafür sehen meine beine total schlimm aus! Mach nicht den gleichen Fehler!!


----------



## quantoxx1040 (1. Februar 2009)

Ja kenn da auch paar Geschichten von meinem Bruder... Das beste war ja ( mal abgesehen von den Schonern ) - Kumpel komplett neues Bike gehabt..glaube damals das x-hydra & die haben sich da so ein Teerzeug auf de Felge geschmiert..  Mein Bruder steht aufm Hinterrad, will von irgendwas runterspringen & die HS33 blieb an der Felgen hängen


----------



## quantoxx1040 (2. Februar 2009)

Und was denkt Ihr was sich besser macht. 20" oder 26" ?


----------



## curry4king (2. Februar 2009)

was dir mehr gefällt
das kann dir keiner beantworten musste selber ausprobieren...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Februar 2009)

Such dir etwas aus...
Bevor hier jetzt wieder so eine extreme Diskussion losbricht, lies doch bitte die 3,5 Millionen Threads dazu, die Du mit der Suchfunktion findest


----------



## quantoxx1040 (2. Februar 2009)

Mh ich dachte selber immer das 20" leichter ist


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (2. Februar 2009)

hab selber vor nem knappen jahr angefangen,bin jetzt 22.....ich wünschte ich hätte früher angefangen...ich kan dir nur raten:fang an!...


----------



## quantoxx1040 (2. Februar 2009)

Mh ich weiß nur nicht ob 20" oder 26" :/ Soviele offene Fragen =D


----------



## tha_joe (2. Februar 2009)

Also, jetzt mal ganz geschmeidig, bevor der Forumszorn über dich hereinbricht:
Ob 20" oder 26" musst alleine du entscheiden, als Entscheidungshilfe durchsuche das Forum nach den Vorteilen beider Arten. Es gibt daneben noch interessante Informationen auf biketrial.ch, die kannst du dir reinziehen. Und dann stellt sich die Frage wo du herkommst, sicher gibt es in deiner Nähe Trialer, die dir die Vorzüge oder Nachteile der beiden Arten erklären können. Damit solltest du dich zu einer Entscheidung durchringen können. Gruß Joe


----------



## MisterLimelight (2. Februar 2009)

kauf dir ein 26", dann fällt Dir "später", wenn Du genug Geld zusammen hast für Downhill der Umstieg leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quantoxx1040 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komm aus Leipzig & hab da schon so einige Leute rumfahren sehen.

Da fehlt ja eigentlich nur das Bike & etwas besseres Wetter wie momentan hier ist. So nass kalt mit etwas Schnee ._.


----------



## @[email protected] (11. Februar 2009)

bin 43, habe dieses Jahr mit Trial angefangen, kann u.a. schon den Rear Wheel Hop...muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich bereits als Freerider unterwegs war - also bestimmte Techniken sind da schon vertraut, zudem  hat mich Technik schon seit jeher interessiert. Deshalb auch der Einstieg in die Welt des Trials - Technik verfeinern, ausbauen, lernen. Man ist NIE zu alt zum Lernen, es sei denn, die Knochen sind es. Allerdings gilt ganz klar, dass was _Hänschen_ gelernt hat, _Hans_ ungleich viel mehr Zeit benötigt - wenn "er" es denn überhaupt noch schafft, bestimmte Ziele zu erreichen.


----------



## quantoxx1040 (12. Februar 2009)

Und was hast du für dein Trial ausgegebn?


----------



## Eisbein (12. Februar 2009)

ach so ein schmarn mit den schienbein schonern, wenn erstmal das gesammte schienbein vernarbt ist tuts nicht mehr weh, alle nerven weg und so...

Ist halt nur ******* wenn du 3 einhalb tage nichts machen kannst weil das schienbein nicht zuheilen will  

btw. ich hab mit 14oder 15 angefangen. In dem alter in dem du jetzt bist hat man sooo viel zeit. Wenns dann erstmal mit arbeit los geht ists nicht mehr so schön. In diesem sinne bin ich froh das ich noch 2monate zur schule muss  

kauf dir nen einfaches gebrauchtes zum anfang für 500 und hab spass damit. Verbessere es schrittweise. 
Ich glaube recht wenige fangen heute noch mit nem billig baumarkt mtb an... als ich angefangen hab war das gang und gebe.


----------



## siede. (12. Februar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> btw. ich hab mit 14oder 15 angefangen. In dem alter in dem du jetzt bist hat man sooo viel zeit. Wenns dann erstmal mit arbeit los geht ists nicht mehr so schön. In diesem sinne *bin ich froh das ich noch 2monate zur schule muss *



dito  und ich will jetzt erst richtig anfangen... hätt ich doch blos früher schon angefangen ^^


----------



## Eisbein (12. Februar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> dito  und ich will jetzt erst richtig anfangen... hätt ich doch blos früher schon angefangen ^^



einglück zählen die prüfungen bei uns 4fach, da lohnt es sich auf den letzten metern noch mal richtig zu büffeln.


----------



## quantoxx1040 (13. Februar 2009)

Wer fängt schon mit nem Baumarkt mtb an ^^


----------



## ravyGER (14. Februar 2009)

Hab auch mit 17 angefangen und ein Kumpel vom mir erst mit 20. Ist ein gutes ahlter find ich. Aber eigentlich is das alter egal wenn man bock drauf hatt sollte mans machen egal wie alt.

Ich selber fahre 26 zoll und komme mit 20 nicht klar . Beim Kumpel isses genau andersrum. Test es einfach wenn du kannst worauf du dich sicherer fühlst.


----------



## quantoxx1040 (14. Februar 2009)

Nuja werd nun nach nem 26iger schauen.. gefällt mir besser & der spätere DH umstieg is ned so kompliziert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (14. Februar 2009)

wat willst du denn von trial auf DH umsteigen. das hat doch rein garnichts mit einander gemeinsam


----------



## quantoxx1040 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich werd mir später wenn die finanzen besser aussehen ein dh zulegen .. & jmd weiter oben erwähnte was mit umstieg


----------

